# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  الگوریتم ضرب دو عدد صحیح بزرگ

## صبا فدایی

سلام الگوریتمی به زبان c درباره ضرب دو عدد صحیح بزرگ میخواستم اگه میشه توضیحشم بدید ممنون میشم. :خجالت:

----------


## sr2m72

> سلام الگوریتمی به زبان c درباره ضرب دو عدد صحیح بزرگ میخواستم اگه میشه توضیحشم بدید ممنون میشم.


سلام
به نظر من بهترین روش برای ضرب اعداد بزرگ استفاده از الگوریتم تقسیم و غلبه هست.

----------


## Ananas

سلام.
با عملیات باینری کافیه به ازای هر بیت برابر 1 در عدد دوم، عدد اول رو شیف بدید و با نتیجه جمع کنید.
نمونه هم اینجا هست:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1649855

----------


## rahnema1

سلام، ساده ترین روش همونه که در دوره ابتدایی به صورت دستی انجام می دادید

----------

